# Cobb County



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 29, 2008)

I know its prolly along shot but, Is there any deer leases in Cobb? Or even swap work for huntin rights. Let me know we can work something out.     
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Goose 15 (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought you got into a club in Bartow county.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 30, 2008)

Goose 15 said:


> I thought you got into a club in Bartow county.


I am, Just cant make it up that far for after work hunts. Its bout an 1hr ride for me.


Rich Kaminski said:


> Cobb County? Maybe somewhere in West Cobb, but not in East Cobb.



Im just west of the square so west Cobb is really what Im lookin fer


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 30, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> There is a club listed on the lease fourm where you can do a search for Cobb or Cherokee, I don't remember which one; but they have land in 5 different counties and you can join a specific county, any combination or all of them if you want. I think I have some paperwork on them in my gun safe. If I find it I will PM you with their contact information.



Im already in a lease in cherokee. Ill look it up. thanks .Ill be lookin for a PM.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 6, 2008)

any thing?


----------



## Mel (Nov 6, 2008)

I know a guy that hunts in West Cobb, but I think it's private land.  *shrug*


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 6, 2008)

Mel said:


> I know a guy that hunts in West Cobb, but I think it's private land.  *shrug*



private land is what im lookin fer


----------



## Mel (Nov 6, 2008)

I could find out for ya, but geez, that would require me calling him and talking on the phone.  And I ain't much for talkin.  Haha.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 6, 2008)

Mel said:


> I could find out for ya, but geez, that would require me calling him and talking on the phone.  And I ain't much for talkin.  Haha.



yea right Chatty Cathy


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 12, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> There is a club listed on the lease fourm where you can do a search for Cobb or Cherokee, I don't remember which one; but they have land in 5 different counties and you can join a specific county, any combination or all of them if you want. I think I have some paperwork on them in my gun safe. If I find it I will PM you with their contact information.



couldnt find what you are talkin bout?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 24, 2008)

yep still looking,, fer next year too


----------



## roadking (Dec 12, 2008)

do you have any opening for next year in your cherokee county club.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 6, 2009)

roadking said:


> do you have any opening for next year in your cherokee county club.



Its in Bartow. We might Shoot goose15 a pm


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been looking in Cobb too and haven't run across anything yet.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 30, 2009)

Always lookin


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 22, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Always lookin



yep...

lets work a deal out...somebody..


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 29, 2009)

good luck I have been looking for months there are some great bucks in that area and anyone with permission they aint shareing cant say as I blame them though good luck


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 27, 2009)

A couple acres somehwere???


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess I shouldnt hold my breath


----------

